# High times cover plant



## Themanwithnoname (Nov 17, 2005)

A couple weeks ago i spotted a issue of "High Times" (IT actually may be Cannabis Culture but i cant remember) I had to be somewhere so i didnt have time to get it and when i returned it was gone...
There was a heading of something like top 10 strains of the year and on the cover was a purple bud plant. Does anyone know the exact strain that plant was?


----------



## Hick (Nov 18, 2005)

Sour Deisel?


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Nov 18, 2005)

i dont think soo the plants bud was pure purple


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Nov 18, 2005)

New purple power


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah It looked like that but there are alot of purple plants and i wwas just wondering what the exact one was for anyone who read the issue


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Nov 18, 2005)

https://hightimes.k-online.biz/cgi-bin/5DD18E54/mac/additmdtl.mac/showItemDetail?item=359&qtyA=296&phsO=Y&desc=HGHT%20Vol%20359%20December%202005&drpshp=N&alOrd=Y&iQty=.000&oQty=.000&initQty=1&assortParent=N&itemForSale=Y&styleName=&fixD=&face=.00&gftc=&stck=Y&prefS=&calledFrom=DS&ordInfo1=&ordInfo2=&ordInfo3=&ordMan1=N&ordMan2=N&ordMan3=N&persCode=&persReqd=&persLink=%20&shipRemaining=0&daysBetween=0&daysBetweenFix=0&monthsBetween=0

 it is a covershot of the issue you're talking about


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Nov 18, 2005)

Yup thats the issue .
So is it new purple power?


----------

